# broken fly rod guide



## Rastabluegrass37 (Mar 21, 2007)

What is the best/easiest way to repair a broken fly rod guide?


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*best or easy?*

The best way would be restore the damage to original, the easy way is black tape it back on. It depends on what you are able to do vs. what you want the end result to be. Probably you should find a buddy or a tackle shop that does repairs and let someone fix it if you are unsure.


----------

